# comics on kindle touch



## kemik (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, all

I have a weird problem, that I'm not even sure anyone can provide any help.

Anyway, on the internet I _found_ collections of comics in .mobi format, formatted for kindle. Transferred them to Kindle, work like a charm, except for: there is a rather large margin around the pages of the comicbook. The margin is around 1/4 of an inch, on all four sides, which (in comics) is quite a lot of white space. Unfortunately, that makes the pages of the comic extremely difficult to read. When I press "zoom in" on a page, then the margin dissapears and it is much, much easier to read the small print of a comicbook. The bed news is that it is necesarry to zoom in on every single page (and I have comics of around 200 pages), which makes it quite tiresome :/

Does anyone have an idea how to "zoom in permanently" on a book? Or any other ideas how it would be easier to read the comics on kindle - I repeat, they are in .mobi format and should be formatted for Kindle?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never heard of a way to zoom in permanently.  It all depends on how the images are sized for the Kindle, whether they are going to have much in the way of margins.  If they weren't sized perfectly, it is going to display as best as it can, in the right proportion.  Comics aren't really a good item for an e-ink Kindle.


----------



## kemik (Jan 27, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> I've never heard of a way to zoom in permanently. It all depends on how the images are sized for the Kindle, whether they are going to have much in the way of margins. If they weren't sized perfectly, it is going to display as best as it can, in the right proportion. Comics aren't really a good item for an e-ink Kindle.


well, these quite are, as soon as you zoom in. and the zooming in works perfectly, every single time zooms the image so it from border to border, without the margin.

if only I could make it so i do not need two additional "clicks" on each page


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If the images were sized perfectly, they would show up that way, without having to zoom in.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> If the images were sized perfectly, they would show up that way, without having to zoom in.


This isn't true. No matter how the images are sized, there will be a border around them until you zoom in. You can't change the top and bottom borders, but you can decrease the left and right margins. Depending on the size/ratio of the images, this may or may not help:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37090.0.html


----------

